# Balance Beam



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Based on one of the vids from the Snowboard Addiction series, I build a _very_ basic balance beam from a 4x4 and a couple of pieces of 2x4. Didn't even use them newfangled screws -- nails were good enough for Noah, they're good enough fer me!

Anyway, just got around to trying it out today. Lotta work hopping on and off that thing, but I can tell already that it's going to make a difference when the season starts. In just a half-hour, I got well into doing 180s on the beam, jumping 180's on and off, nose and tail slide positioning, etc. Can't say it's exactly like sliding down a rail, (not even close) but it's giving me a feeling for the balance.

And I think most importantly, I felt almost like I got some snowboarding in. This may actually get me through the summer!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Replace that with a PVC pipe and shovel some snow from an ice rink into your car/truck and you can be jibbing in the summer.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW your doing a 180 on, impressive. We need to break ours out again to mess around on. I can 180 off ours but not onto.

This is a huge leg work out hey. A dozen pops on/off and I'm winded. I use an old exercise mat on the garage floor, saves me from killing my grass.

My boy last year.










-Slyder


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Buttercups are already killing my grass. I'm quite happy to kill buttercups. :laugh:

Yeah, it's an amazing workout, and I think it's more of a core workout than most of the exercising I do, which is why I'm finding it such a shock. That's good, though. I'll see if in a couple of weeks I'm starting to get better endurance on this thing.

But the main thing is it's making me more confident on the board. I think this upcoming season I'll be able to hit the features without a lot of manning-up required.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

So I guess you just kinda hop around on it?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

aiidoneus said:


> So I guess you just kinda hop around on it?


Yeah. Onto it, off of it, change positions. It's like practicing set plays without a defense. Allows you to get used to the technique without the danger.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Helps build balance and muscle memory and builds your leg and core muscles.

Plus anytime you can strap on your board and practice is a win.

-Slyder


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Yeah. Onto it, off of it, change positions. It's like practicing set plays without a defense. Allows you to get used to the technique without the danger.


I think this weekend i will set something up. Be nice to get back on my snowboard.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! I nice piece of wax and a hill will work wonders for that  I'm currently in the process of building a backyard jib. It's difficult because I am horrible with my hands, and I never feel like getting the wood and stuff for it =P It's officially summer though, so now I mine as well make use of my free time.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Donutz, where about's do you live in Vancouver? I'm thinking of building one of those too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kung-POW said:


> Hey Donutz, where about's do you live in Vancouver? I'm thinking of building one of those too.


Coquitlam. Out in the stix.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Same here! Which local mountain do you ride? I have a Y2play pass for Grouse, but go to Cypress when we go in a group. Let me know if you want to ride next year some time. I just got into some tricks, so it'd be nice learning a thing or 2 from you.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kung-POW said:


> Same here! Which local mountain do you ride? I have a Y2play pass for Grouse, but go to Cypress when we go in a group. Let me know if you want to ride next year some time. I just got into some tricks, so it'd be nice learning a thing or 2 from you.


I get a family seasons pass at Seymour every year. Cypress is priced out of my range for a family pass, and my wife hates the gondola at Grouse, so that leaves Seymour. Having said that, I fully intend to try as many different mountains this upcoming season as I can.

As to learning anything from me, here's what I have to offer:

- Cab 270 to snow-angel
- frontside faceslide
- backside buttslide
- and the ever-popular jump trick: 90 to scorpion, although I've managed to turn that into "90 to multiple cartwheels" a couple of times. :laugh:

I'm up for meeting up any time. Not sure who'll learn more, though. 

Seriously, I'm very interested in seeing how much this balance beam helps my confidence and balance on features. Based on just one use, I'd say "a lot".


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> As to learning anything from me, here's what I have to offer:
> 
> - Cab 270 to snow-angel
> - frontside faceslide
> ...


best post in a while I'm still chukling. NOT because it's funny, but our time on the board and skill level are so the same.

THAT IS ME :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> best post in a while I'm still chukling. NOT because it's funny, but our time on the board and skill level are so the same.
> 
> THAT IS ME :laugh:
> 
> -Slyder



I'm still laughing because I've seen it done before :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> I'm still laughing because I've seen it done before :laugh:


I'm still laughing because ** I've Done it ** before 

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> I'm still laughing because ** I've Done it ** before
> 
> -Slyder


Haha, I guess your part gymnast and part snowboarder then :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ever done a cab taco? That's when you end up draped over a feature, face-up. Hurts.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Ever done a cab taco? That's when you end up draped over a feature, face-up. Hurts.


I've done plenty of tacos. They hurt so bad, especially when it's a big Ollie-On handrail so your just dangling their... not fun


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

haha yep I just don't wear the tights LOL

My boy taco'd last year, I did laugh very hard as he usually out rides me.










no worries he wasn't hurt and we still laugh about that wipe out.

-Sldyer


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey donutz, have you thought of making a box to practice on this summer? I'm dying to make one, but live in a condo, plus my wife thinks it's the dumbest idea ever. She just doesn't understand. If you are thinking of building one. Let me know! I'll go halfers with you, and you can keep it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Do it paint it tan and it can double as a bench. 

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Do it paint it tan and it can double as a bench.
> 
> -Slyder


How difficult was that to make, money wise and difficulty wise? I need a summer project to do, and why not make a box :thumbsup: My dad said that he would help me build it, but to show "responsibility" I have to pay for everything T_T Can't blame him for making me pay, though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz, hope I"m not thread jacking.

I have a thread on this just search my name. My boy and I built this in a few hours. He measured, I cut, he got to use the framing nailer though and did the paint. I had most of the material and I dumpster dove a construction site for the rest. So free but I would guess $50 in materials??? Carpet was $40. 
This was a great father/son time!!

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Donutz, hope I"m not thread jacking.
> 
> I have a thread on this just search my name. My boy and I built this in a few hours. He measured, I cut, he got to use the framing nailer though and did the paint. I had most of the material and I dumpster dove a construction site for the rest. So free but I would guess $50 in materials??? Carpet was $40.
> This was a great father/son time!!
> ...


Alright, thanks for the info! I'll be sure to check out your thread. But yea, it should be some good father/son time for us, and the best part is that my whole family can enjoy it! I'm great at park, and my mom and sister are trying to learn. My dad refuses to try a rail, but who knows... hes bound to try it eventually :thumbsup:


Quick question, what is the red base of the drop in made out of, and what is the box made out of?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you mean the red sides of the drop in ramp?? If so those were free too, they are a part of a pallet racking system used in warehouses. The black/red ramp at the base was a skateboard/bike ramp my boys have.

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Did you mean the red sides of the drop in ramp?? If so those were free too, they are a part of a pallet racking system used in warehouses. The black/red ramp at the base was a skateboard/bike ramp my boys have.
> 
> -Slyder


Ya, I meant the lining. But yea, I can't wait to build this! It looks super easy, and we have a swing-set resembling yours. The drop in was going to be the hardest part, so lucky for us that problem is solved :laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Slyder real quick question for you. This isn't a build question but out of curiosity I noticed the 2nd photo appears to have the astro-turf over top of the box itself(?)

Was this to get your son comfortable with riding onto it or is there another reason for this as well?


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Slyder real quick question for you. This isn't a build question but out of curiosity I noticed the 2nd photo appears to have the astro-turf over top of the box itself(?)
> 
> Was this to get your son comfortable with riding onto it or is there another reason for this as well?


It is what makes you move. Without it, you wouldn't slide. It resembles snow, so if you put on some water and dish soap, it makes it slippery enough for your board to glide across it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kung-POW said:


> Hey donutz, have you thought of making a box to practice on this summer? I'm dying to make one, but live in a condo, plus my wife thinks it's the dumbest idea ever. She just doesn't understand. If you are thinking of building one. Let me know! I'll go halfers with you, and you can keep it.


I've thought of doing a _lot_ of stuff, then reality sets in  Seriously, a box is an order of magnitude more work, because you have to build a ramp to get moving, and a smaller one to get some loft (as in slyder's pix). The balance beam is a good return on effort because it doesn't get much simpler that a 4x4 and two cross-pieces (which I had lying around anyway).

I'm supposed to be finishing the last of the basement into a rec-room this summer, and if I spend too much time on "useless second-childhood playing around because you're not a kid anymore" stuff, I Will Hear About It. :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Slyder real quick question for you. This isn't a build question but out of curiosity I noticed the 2nd photo appears to have the astro-turf over top of the box itself(?)
> 
> Was this to get your son comfortable with riding onto it or is there another reason for this as well?


A little of both but it was more cost savings at the time. I didn't have the money for the HDPE plastic so we just continued the carpet onto the box. We will put plastic on it as we are taking this to our local sled hill to practice in the snow as well.

Donutz I agree, the wife took a lot to warm up to this idea and she still wasn't to happy. The beam is a good work out. Plus you can practice your spins, counter-rotation, rotation and build muscle just doing all that with/without the beam but the beam deffinately makes it more fun.

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> A little of both but it was more cost savings at the time. I didn't have the money for the HDPE plastic so we just continued the carpet onto the box. We will put plastic on it as we are taking this to our local sled hill to practice in the snow as well.
> 
> Donutz I agree, the wife took a lot to warm up to this idea and she still wasn't to happy. The beam is a good work out. Plus you can practice your spins, counter-rotation, rotation and build muscle just doing all that with/without the beam but the beam deffinately makes it more fun.
> 
> -Slyder


Nice. So like I asked before, would a good father/son team armed with $250 max and a load of time be able to pull this off?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Time wasn't that much. The box was framed and finished, minus paint like 2 hours max. Maybe an hour to build the ramp.
I'm thinking $150 max really depends on how cheap you can find the plastic.

If you making this I would also recommend making a beam. It really is a cool feature to practice on and easy to make.

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Time wasn't that much. The box was framed and finished, minus paint like 2 hours max. Maybe an hour to build the ramp.
> I'm thinking $150 max really depends on how cheap you can find the plastic.
> 
> If you making this I would also recommend making a beam. It really is a cool feature to practice on and easy to make.
> ...


Yea I have pvc for a hand rail, a little stepper workout thing that is my new practice box for inside, and I'm attempting to make a drop in. I'm probably going to steal your design =P Our biggest concern is the box itself. I'm making handrails for me, and a box for my family. Our hardest part is getting started. We all know exactly what we want and need, we just have to get out to Home Depot and start getting the wood. We have a big swing set like you do, and we planned from the start to take out the slide and work from their. My plan is to master spinning onto Ollie-On handrails before winter :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't say enough good things about the Snowboard Addiction videos I bought. Taught me tons and correctly, granted doing it on snow is totally different but this is a great base and is helping me build coordination and muscle memory. 

My hardest thing is remembering/working on counter rotation. It's harder than it seems, especially when doing it on snow. Heck dry land I am practicing counter-rotation and silly me does a simple rotation. Takes practice, and like Donutz, I want to learn to 180 onto a box or rail.

Like I mentioned previously here is a thread you should look at we can continue on that thread instead of here if you want....
My boy built his 1st box

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> I can't say enough good things about the Snowboard Addiction videos I bought. Taught me tons and correctly, granted doing it on snow is totally different but this is a great base and is helping me build coordination and muscle memory.
> 
> My hardest thing is remembering/working on counter rotation. It's harder than it seems, especially when doing it on snow. Heck dry land I am practicing counter-rotation and silly me does a simple rotation. Takes practice, and like Donutz, I want to learn to 180 onto a box or rail.
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks! But for your counter rotation, its all in the arms. Once your arms are winded back, let them flail out, being accompanied by your head, and your spin should be smooth and flawless. For the 180 onto a box, start out by getting on to them at a 90 degree angle. Once you feel comfortable, use the counter rotation in your arms, pop as you are flailing your arms around, and the spin should be cake. Haha, I can't write good tutorials, but at least it's something


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya I get it but sometimes I end up doing just a rotation as I spin my lower body the wrong way. I have solid arm rotation. I need to remember which way to put my arms
Forward for a FS 180 using counter-rotation
Backward for a BS 180 using counter-rotation

and last year was the 1st year I successfully rode boxes or decent jumps still scared of rails

Don't forget I'm older and only 2 years riding under my belt, old dog new trick syndrome 

-Slyder


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

slyder said:


> Ya I get it but sometimes I end up doing just a rotation as I spin my lower body the wrong way. I have solid arm rotation. I need to remember which way to put my arms
> Forward for a FS 180 using counter-rotation
> Backward for a BS 180 using counter-rotation
> Don't forget I'm older and only 2 years riding under my belt, old dog new trick syndrome
> ...


Ohhh that's always a downer. But don't get discouraged, you can do it!


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a random question lol
I notice people use astro turf for various things when boarding off season.
Wouldn't the material damage the snowboard?
It's a pretty generic question, but just curious haha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

crzygoguma said:


> I have a random question lol
> I notice people use astro turf for various things when boarding off season.
> Wouldn't the material damage the snowboard?
> It's a pretty generic question, but just curious haha


It's not the rubbery astroturf like you find on stadium fields. It's the "fake grass" stuff. Not really hard on the board, especially if it's wetted down to be more slippery.


----------

